# Finally another pedal in the works, a "special" one.



## chongmagic (May 17, 2020)

This is based off the arachnid, but has a few extra bells and whistles. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## cooder (May 17, 2020)

That looks quite fancy and evolved indeed... where is the poject from, my eyes are hurting trying to read it on the photo.
Is that some arduino stuff going on there?


----------



## chongmagic (May 17, 2020)

cooder said:


> That looks quite fancy and evolved indeed... where is the poject from, my eyes are hurting trying to read it on the photo.
> Is that some arduino stuff going on there?



Here is a more in depth description:









						Mimir's Well (made to order) | MAS Effects
					

NOTE: These are now made-to-order and will require a 1-3 week lead time before shipping.------------------This is a digital guitar effects pedal that lets you switch between 23 different patches (i.e. "pedals"): 7 great built-in ones, and 16 of your choosing. See details at...




					mas-effects.square.site


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 17, 2020)

I've been looking at the various DIY FV-1 builds with screens, this looks like a much easier solution. How do the programs sound?


----------



## chongmagic (May 17, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I've been looking at the various DIY FV-1 builds with screens, this looks like a much easier solution. How do the programs sound?



Not sure yet, I am waiting on a 3pdt on-off-on switch before I can finish it up. I will post some samples when I can.


----------



## cooder (May 18, 2020)

That looks wild, let us know how you like it and what the soundz are like. Cheers.


----------



## HamishR (May 18, 2020)

I don't even know what that is, but it needs more diodes.


----------



## Gordo (May 18, 2020)

Oh man, I've been keeping an eye on this pedal/board/kit and it just looks too cool.  Doing my damndest not to email the guy about availability...


----------



## tcpoint (May 18, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Oh man, I've been keeping an eye on this pedal/board/kit and it just looks too cool.  Doing my damndest not to email the guy about availability...


My sentiments, exactly.  I'm a weak man and I know it...


----------



## steelplayer (May 19, 2020)

Dang, that's a cool looking project!  What's the enclosure size for that bad boy?


----------



## chongmagic (May 19, 2020)

Working great just needs some knobs.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## zgrav (May 19, 2020)

seems a shame that you are _soooo_ limited in your effect choices.  I really like the bar graph style display for the relative positions of the three knobs.


----------



## Gordo (May 19, 2020)

So cool


----------



## yanivt (May 21, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Oh man, I've been keeping an eye on this pedal/board/kit and it just looks too cool.  Doing my damndest not to email the guy about availability...


You should email the guy. First because he is very nice and second because he has kits available. Just ordered one...


----------



## Gordo (May 22, 2020)

I have no willpower...


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 14, 2020)

Interested in what parts you did yourself for this, did you just get his PCB or did you get all of the programmed parts from him as well. I have his project from Github. I think I can do it all, most concerned with the FV-1 chip soldering I think.


----------



## cooder (Jun 14, 2020)

Awesome build and super interesting! Again I'm curious how the soundz are and how they do compare to other FV-1 pedal you might have built (admit it, you've built them all... )...


----------



## phi1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Honestly I didn’t find hand soldering the fv-1 to be that difficult, and it was my first time smd (I used a small iron tip).


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 14, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Honestly I didn’t find hand soldering the fv-1 to be that difficult, and it was my first time smd (I used a small iron tip).


This is very encouraging! I need to tackle it at some stage to cover off a gap in skills


----------



## cooder (Jun 14, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> This is very encouraging! I need to tackle it at some stage to cover off a gap in skills


There's cheapie practise kits on ebay which are not bad to get your feet wet on it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SMD-SMT-Co...epid=0&hash=item3d90fb175d:g:08AAAOSw6eJdTU6g


----------

